# STARCRAFT SERIAL NUMBERS



## satx78247 (Nov 21, 2017)

Friends,

Do any of you KNOW if the 1st two digits in STARCRAFT boat serial numbers are the year model??

I found a STARCRAFT boat serial number: 7117728 & am wondering if it's a 1971 year model.
(YEP, I've been out "pasture prowling" again.)

yours, satx


----------



## DaleH (Nov 22, 2017)

satx78247 said:


> Do any of you KNOW if the 1st two digits in STARCRAFT boat serial numbers are the year model??
> I found a STARCRAFT boat serial number: 7117728 & am wondering if it's a 1971 year model.


Could be ... as HIN (see to follow) numbers weren't promulgated by law until 1973. Many have tried to interpret the early 50s thru 70s s/n's without much luck. You could call and ask Starcraft support @ 574-831-7735.

*Hull Identification Numbers (HIN)* - As per the U.S. Coast Guard (USCG), all 1973 and newer model boats have HINs. If your boat is older, it probably does not have a HIN. 

See link = *https://hinvalid.com/hinfo.php*


----------



## satx78247 (Nov 22, 2017)

DaleH,

Considering the wealth of knowledge on our tin boats that is in the "memory banks" of our membership, I'm hoping that at least ONE member KNOWS about this subject for sure.

THANKS, satx


----------



## richg99 (Nov 22, 2017)

The LINKED article below implies that the first two digits ARE the year. See the picture and reference on a 1966 Starcraft...about the third or fourth post.

https://forums.iboats.com/forum/owners-groups-by-manufacturer/s/starcraft-boats/534694-1966-starchief-hull-identification-number


----------



## satx78247 (Nov 22, 2017)

richg99,

THANKS for the link.

yours, satx


----------



## Outbdnut (Nov 25, 2017)

I have a 72 Starcraft and it has the government mandated HIN format - probably the first year of it. CAn't help you on your '71.
Dave


----------



## 86tuning (Dec 14, 2017)

I have an offshore, the serial# starts with 69 and I was led to believe that it's a 1969.


----------



## jester49 (Jul 25, 2018)

I am new here and trying to find out where I can find the serial number on my older starcraft 16". I have no idea. Can anyone help?


----------



## richg99 (Jul 25, 2018)

Upper right corner on the stern/transom.

Sometimes.... under a seat or the front "cubby". Use a mirror and a flashlight to check those kinds of places out.


----------



## jester49 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks I'm just getting worried I have a boat that I can't register. It's not on the transom I don't even have a capacity plate.


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 26, 2018)

If the boat was built prior to 1972, it is NOT going to have an official HIN number.


" All boats manufactured or imported on or after November 1, 1972 must bear a HIN."


----------



## jester49 (Jul 26, 2018)

This is the boat any idea what year it Is?






Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## jester49 (Jul 26, 2018)

I've figured out how to register it without a serial number. Any ideas what I can do for a capacity plate. It dosnt have one

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 26, 2018)

Calculating your boat's capacity.

https://www.boat-ed.com/pennsylvania/studyGuide/Calculating-Capacity-and-the-Capacity-Plate/101039_101039022/


----------



## jester49 (Jul 26, 2018)

Can I just make one?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 26, 2018)

I've read of people who had them re-made. 

I guess, if it were me, I'd take a picture of a good one; calculate your own numbers; use photoshop or any photo editing program...... and insert the correct data; and then print and laminate my own card.

Once you have the boat documented as prior to 1972, I doubt that you legally have to have such a card. But, since all Game Wardens can't possibly keep up with every regulation, an official plate in your boat may be all that is needed. I'd keep the current registration (or a copy of it) with the boat at all times. 

rich


----------



## jester49 (Jul 26, 2018)

Any idea the year of the Boat?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 26, 2018)

Nope...but this LINK should get you with a bunch of Starcraft owners. also, I wonder how you are going to register it without disclosing its year???

Anyhow, just join iBoats and post your boat's picture and question. They may be able to help. 

regards, rich

https://forums.iboats.com/forum/owners-groups-by-manufacturer/s/starcraft-boats/10552364-new-to-the-starcraft-club


----------



## jester49 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for the link. I looked online there is an option to click on stating that you can not find the serial number. So I can register it and for the capacity plate I emailed the government and they said that if I bought the boat without one I don't have to have it on there! 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jul 26, 2018)

Print and keep that note from the State with you at all times. I'd laminate it first.


----------



## schoolbus610 (Sep 12, 2019)

richg99 said:


> Calculating your boat's capacity.
> 
> https://www.boat-ed.com/pennsylvania/studyGuide/Calculating-Capacity-and-the-Capacity-Plate/101039_101039022/



How did u get it registrared? 
Thanks chuck


----------



## richg99 (Sep 12, 2019)

Chuck, I think that the original poster was from Canada. 

I blew up his picture of the boat that was posted earlier in this thread. His boat does not have the STATE letters that normally show up in US registrations, and the sign behind his boat says Candian Tire ( i think). 

Hence, unless you are in Canada too, you will have to check your local State rules. 

Boats prior to 1972 did not have an HIN number mandated. His motor was a 1971 Mercury, so I suspect his boat was a prior to 1972 boat also. Hope this helps. 

richg99


----------



## DaleH (Sep 12, 2019)

jester49 said:


> This is the boat any idea what year it Is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A good friend has one just like it, his is a 1976 ‘Holiday 15’ model.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 12, 2019)

I’ll have him send me a photo of his capacity plate ...


----------



## AnglerRoy (Sep 13, 2019)

DaleH said:


> I’ll have him send me a photo of his capacity plate ...



Dale, just curious, by having him send you his plate, does that mean you can make or get a new one made up somehow?


----------



## DaleH (Oct 1, 2019)

You could make a facsimile thereof ...


----------



## DaleH (Oct 3, 2019)

AnglerRoy said:


> DaleH said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll have him send me a photo of his capacity plate ...
> ...


Here is the capacity plate from his Starcraft Holiday 15, as attached:




FWIW I know people who have had good sign shops make up replacement cap plates for them, even just using a good UV-proof (clear vinyl overlay) 'sticker' applied over a suitable piece of tin. Cheers!


----------



## richg99 (Oct 3, 2019)

Ha Ha 150 lbs per person! Must not be in Texas.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 3, 2019)

richg99 said:


> Ha Ha 150 lbs per person! Must not be in Texas.


Great point Rich, but recall that is a 1975 plate. 

Per USCG:_ “As of December 1, 2011 the United States Coast Guard’s calculated vessel capacity has changed. Why? Apparently, because we have changed. Since 1960, the USCG has calculated a vessel’s capacity based on an average weight of 160 pounds for each individual. That average weight has now changed to 185 pounds, and with it, so has the capacity of vessels. So make sure you recalculate your boat’s capacity before heading out for your next sunset harbor cruise.”_

... I betcha the # is now even higher :shock: !


----------



## Kerno Yang (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi, I have the same issue here. I just bought a 14ft 1956 Starcraft Aluminium Boat. I couldn't find a serial printed on the boat anywhere. The title does show a serial number. How can I register this boat in Oklahoma without the serial number printed on the boat? Help!!


----------



## richg99 (Mar 24, 2020)

The good thing is it is a pre 1974?? boat. How do you know that and how could you prove that, if there is no number on the boat?  

I've read about people who steal a current boat, but register it under some old numbers that they pulled off of an old junked boat.  How well do you know the seller?

In Texas, I have been told, that any boat without numbers on it is presumed to have been stolen. Current boats, I have been told, always have the serial number on them in TWO places. One on the tag in the back, and again printed or scribed under a seat or the front deck. Looking with a flashlight and your wife's makeup mirror can help find such numbers, if the boat even has them.

If your boat is registered, you may be able to transfer it, depending on the laws of your State. Where are you? 

In Texas, you have to come with a clear photo or a scribed record of the imprinted number in the stern. Worse case here is that a TPW officer will inspect the boat to determined if it has been reported stolen at some time. If so, you lose the boat. If not, he may arrange for a number to be assigned to the boat, which may be what happened when the first guy registered it. 

A talk with the seller may prove fruitful.

Sorry ....


----------

